# Quadrajet & Timing - Dallas area?



## komodo (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey Members,

This may be in the wrong section, but I'm looking for a recommendation in the Dallas, Texas area.

I need a name & number to a shop or tuner who can correctly dial in my Qjet and timing on my Pontiac 400.

Frankly, a couple of local speed shops have tried to do it and my engine still runs hot; difficult to start, etc. 

Thanks in advance.

Wayne


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Search the group for hot start problems and pump plate clearance.
I have found with mine that to start you have to snap the key quickly to the start position.
You either need to read up on these problems and do it yourself or find an old skool mechanic that is well versed in Pontiacs.
Here is everything you want to know about Q-Jets, I bought the book to rebuild mine.

http://cliffshighperformance.com/simplemachinesforum/index.php


----------



## komodo (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Goat Roper; I'm trying to find a local Pontiac expert.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

You might want to consider contacting/joining The GTO Assn of N. Texas to see if anyone can help.
GTO Association of North Texas
I cured my '67 running hot and hot start problems with a high torque mini-starter, #2 battery cables, heavy duty Hayden clutch fan, timing set to 9 BTC, and slightly rich mixture. I determined the mixture by downshifting which would cause backfiring thru carb, then opening up the idle mixture screws a half turn and going out again and downshifting. I kept doing this till the backfiring stopped and then opened them up another half turn. Lean will cause motor to run hot. Good luck.


----------



## komodo (Oct 17, 2011)

pjw1967,

Thank you for sharing the contact and your experience on your own car! That is very helpful. 

Much Appreciated!!


----------

